# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.04. Remove Huawei ID for Qcom and HiSilicon based models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.04 is out!*   Released *Remove Huawei ID* feature for newest Huawei Android devices.  How to remove Huawei ID and activate your phone:  ♦ Power the phone ON
♦ Enable *manufacture mode*  (You can enter necessary combination **#*#2846579#*#** by pressing "Emergency call" button)
♦ Open service bookmark in Smart-Clip2 software
♦ Select *DBAdapter Reserved Interface* for Qcom phone 
/ *Android Adapter PCUI port* for HiSilicon phone
♦ Press “*Remove FRP / Huawei ID*” button   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

